# squat in santa cruz?



## sgssl3 (Oct 31, 2009)

edit=thread title santa cruz
for anyone travd here, do you know of any here, i'll email some places myself but i am asking people here first

if know of some pm or email me [email protected] my encrypted email account


----------



## sgssl3 (Oct 31, 2009)

*squat in sanat cruz?*

the thread title i misspelled it's to be SQUAT IN SANTA CRUZ?


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Nov 3, 2009)

*squat in sanat cruz?*

just there. didn't here anything about squats.


----------



## mkirby (Nov 4, 2009)

*squat in sanat cruz?*

I hung in Santa Cruz for a WHILE this summer. Here's the deal:

Most of the kids hang out on Pacific avenue. On this street there's tons of restaurants (leftovers), some stores, the Planned Parenthood, a library (free internet), and SubRosa (an anarchist cafe and public space. Free internet. Food Not Bombs stops by a lot). 

Walk to one end of Pacific and you're at the the beach. At the other end and down Water a ways is the shelter (showers, food, free clinic).

It's impossible to starve in Santa Cruz. Easy leftovers and dumpster scores. Food Not Bombs at SubRosa and every Wednesday at the farmer's market drum circle (just off Pacific, across the street from the red church)

For sleeping most of the kids camp along the levee along the river, which runs parallel to Pacific. But be careful, because the cops raid it every now and then and hand out tickets.

That said, be careful where you sit down in that town. I'd get a copy of the downtown rules from the courthouse if I were you, or you'll find yourself buried under a mountain of tickets.

If the levee's not for you there are some random sleeping spots around town, but no good permanent ones that I know of. The beach is good if you can find a secluded spot, but the one time I slept there I got woken up by cop (he was cool though and let me go with a warning). 

Also, there's a redwood forest not far from downtown that is KILLER for camping in if you don't mind a hike. A friend of mine had a squat there where he drank clean water from a mountain spring and woke up to an awesome view. I know another guy who lives up there, who came over the border illegally 30 years ago and has been living in the woods and growing pot for like eight of those. No one bothers him. 

Hit up the jumping monkey for free vegan indian food every night, and to get info on stuff going on at the 418 (the club attached to the back of it)

Also, the town is absolutely FULL of hilarious wingnuts. This is probably the best part of Santa Cruz.

So that's pretty much all I can think of for the moment. Don't blow bubbles without a permit. Look out for vampires.


----------



## keg (Nov 5, 2009)

*squat in sanat cruz?*

is that shelter for kids or adults?


----------



## mkirby (Nov 16, 2009)

There's a men's shelter, and one for women and children, but the other services there are available to anyone, you don't have to be staying there.

Stuff like meals, showers, free clothes, and free medical care is given to anyone who shows up.


----------



## madewithpaint (Nov 16, 2009)

*squat in sanat cruz?*



mkirby said:


> I'd get a copy of the downtown rules from the courthouse if I were you, or you'll find yourself buried under a mountain of tickets.



this is indeed true. i haven't been to santa cruz in ages. kinda miss the place.


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Dec 8, 2009)

mKirby you are awesome.

crucial information I was thinking about checking out this town now I definitely will sooner or later.


ticket situation seems lame. I wonder what can be done about that.


----------

